# Legit Racycle Part on eBay



## Larmo63 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody looking for one of these here?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a823e56a6


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 25, 2013)

Holy crap!  I almost PM'd you earlier asking if that what it was.  Haha, I got my answer... And no I don't need it.  One less to battle against


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't need it but been watching it.... Really looking for the Pacemaker indexed ring.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 25, 2013)

I was the guy who sent him a message that it was for a Racycle .
He thought it was for a Harley. He has the complete hanger or at least it was up for sale.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 26, 2013)

its been on my watch list for days. I don't need it, but I was going to buy it anyway. Does someone on here need it? If so, I won't bid. I need one crank arm dust cap.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 26, 2013)

*racycle*

I have been watching it also , a fellow Cabe member is looking for one and I was going to bid on it for him ...


----------



## sqrly (Jun 29, 2013)

I missed seeing this.  I would love to have it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow! $26.05 plus $16.13 for shipping.
eBay is a buyers market, right now.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 29, 2013)

i missed the auction but had a much higher last minute number in mind..........it is very foolish to buy into any old item to having any "market value" in fact market value should only include modern items in my personal opinion...........what is constant is chaos,trying to figure out all of the variables behind why or how high an item sells for will look very much like a dog chasing its tail...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sure the winner subscribes to this forum.
WILL THE WINNER PLEASE STEP FORWARD.

Haha, unless your shy.


----------



## sqrly (Jun 29, 2013)

The winner should be shy.  If he steps forward his PMbox will explode with people like me wanting to double his money. LOL


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 29, 2013)

I did not bid so that someone who needs it could have it...


----------



## Wcben (Jun 29, 2013)

Wasn't me....just watching!


----------



## filmonger (Jun 30, 2013)

*Crank*

Wasn't me either....though I was looking. I was a skeptic until I saw Lawrence was keeping an eye on it. E-bay has been very strange as of late with its offerings. Nice to get a little thumbs up by someone who knows his stuff.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe the elusive Mr. Nelson has it tucked into his already burgeoning 

Racycle collection......?


----------

